# VapeCon - What time do you plan on arriving?



## Slav (23/8/16)

Title pretty self explanatory. Want to see what the general population of attendees will be pitching up.


Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVaper (23/8/16)

No later than 8am.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/8/16)

Thursday

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (23/8/16)

Before all of you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (23/8/16)

early, want to be in the first 10 or so to get in.


----------



## SAVaper (23/8/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Thursday



Save me a spot....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/8/16)

SAVaper said:


> Save me a spot....


I'll add you to the list. Just don't forget my bri... erm... incentive

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac (23/8/16)

Yesterday.


----------



## SAVaper (23/8/16)

BumbleBee said:


> I'll add you to the list. Just don't forget my bri... erm... incentive



100ml of any DIY I mix. No problem.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (23/8/16)

realistically, it depends on the Gautrain. because i'll be hopping on from Sandton Station when i wake up, and the Sandton Station opens at like 04:35 according to their site, apparently 27min travel time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Random_Sheep (23/8/16)

Whatever time the gf desires to rise.
Then i'll be forced to drive like a man possessed to be there before 8am.

Actually i think i'll use my Delorian and be there 5min before anyone else. AHAHAHAHA

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Juices_For_Days (23/8/16)

Ill be there as soon as I can get the wife to wake up. Most probably wont sleep Friday will be building the meanest coil I can even if it takes me all night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (23/8/16)

Wait, it opens at 9am right?

If so many are arriving at 8, then eh. I probably won't be the first 50 or whatever at any of the stores :-/
In which case, perhaps 9.30 to try miss the initial queue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## shaunnadan (23/8/16)

Gates open for the Public at 9AM.


----------



## kimbo (23/8/16)

VIP = Not Public

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Random_Sheep (23/8/16)

What, there are VIP tickets? 
This is just not right, why was I not told  

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (23/8/16)

Random_Sheep said:


> What, there are VIP tickets?
> This is just not right, why was I not told
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk



Nope @Random_Sheep 
No VIP tickets or anything of the sort!

We all on the same page!

Just the A&M team and the vendors will be in earlier to make final preparations


----------



## Random_Sheep (23/8/16)

Haha was just joking @Silver.
Rather amped and the gf is now getting excited too. 
Just really hope her pico is fixed by Saturday 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Warlock (23/8/16)

Any Vendors need a helping hand...hot coffee... milo....pancakes with cinnamon and sugar ... anything, just name it

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## boxerulez (23/8/16)

kimbo said:


> VIP = Not Public


WTF lol that GIF

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (24/8/16)

Warlock said:


> Any Vendors need a helping hand...hot coffee... milo....pancakes with cinnamon and sugar ... anything, just name it



lol, nice try


----------



## JoeSmoke (27/8/16)

After the rush around 9:30 to 10:00am

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvdwesth (27/8/16)

I will be there at about 10
The Pirate will be there at 14:00


----------

